# Top Loaders versus Front Loader Washing Machines



## Camper6 (Feb 3, 2017)

Our apartments have had new washing machines installed.
They are the front loaders.
I'm not really familiar with them yet but:  There is always a but.

They use less soap and they use less water and that's what I think is really wrong with them.

For some reason I just don't think they use enough water to rinse with.

This was only my first load, however. when I hung my clothes up in in bedroom I could smell the scent of soap.

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 3, 2017)

I have both and I prefer the top loaders all hands down, I can add things to the wash, they are incredibly quicker too and I can put large sized things in that would need a lot of water, like pillows. I never feel the stuff coming out of the front loader is rinsed enough. I have the top loader in the main house and the front loader in the carriage house so I use both


----------



## Laurie (Feb 3, 2017)

Top loaders are very unusual over here, and would be considered old fashioned in most kitchens.


Nearly all our washing machines are designed to fit under a standard kitchen work surface so top loading would be impractical.

Haven't had a top loader since the early 70s.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2017)

I have front loaders now, on pedestals. I love their large capacity, ease of access, and multi function capability, ie heavy soil settings, even a steam setting. My clothes are well rinsed, I have sensitive skin which would react very quickly to leftover laundry soap.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 3, 2017)

I've had a front loader for years and like it a lot better than the top loaders I don't think there's too little water for washing or rinsing there's always been a slight scent of soap or softener in my laundry no matter what machine I used


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 3, 2017)

When I was back in the Uk from 2000 to 2008 I had a front loader that went under the surface and also the dryer which was so tiny compared to what I was used to. We mamaged to  find a store that was just bringing in what they described as American style washers and dryers and we had a pair installed in a small room which we converted into a laundry room. They were full size US machines , very different to anything that had been in the UK before. I remember way back to many of the machines I had over there and they all tended to be very small, Well apart from one. My father found a Bendix at an auction and we had that plumbed in years ago before I went to Canada, it was from a launderette that had closed, that was in the time when most folks had a Hoover twin tub.My mother loved it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2017)

We have HE front loaders in my apartment complex.  IMO these machines are not really suited for use by multiple people.  You never know how much or what type of soap the previous person used and the tenants close the doors on the machines when they finish using them so they tend to develop an unpleasant odor if they are not used for a few days.  The main reason that I don't like them is because you can't lift the lid and toss in an odd sock or towel once the machine has started!  I miss having my own laundry equipment in my apartment.


----------



## dpwspringer (Feb 3, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> We have HE front loaders in my apartment complex.  IMO these machines are not really suited for use by multiple people.  You never know how much or what type of soap the previous person used and the tenants close the doors on the machines when they finish using them so they tend to develop an unpleasant odor if they are not used for a few days.  The main reason that I don't like them is because you can't lift the lid and toss in an odd sock or towel once the machine has started!  I miss having my own laundry equipment in my apartment.


Not to long ago there were stories about mold/mildew problems with front loaders. Seems like one recommendation was to leave the door open after using it.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 3, 2017)

After each load on our front loader we wipe it out around the rubber gasket. The door has a setting that will leave it slightly open to help dry and prevent mold or mildew inside. Once a month we use the "clean washer" cycle to help keep the washer clean and rinse out the filter. You can pause and put a few more things in if you want, and there is a "extra water" setting to put more water in the wash/rinse cycle if you like. It has a very high spin rate, doesn't vibrate all over. and is fairly quiet.

I've grown up and used top loaders all my life. This is the first front loader I've ever used or owned and I have to say I do like it better.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 3, 2017)

Anything I've read or heard the front loader can be more finicky. From a maintenance stand point if they get out of level that can affect wear & tear quicker than a top loader which should also be level. Then yes there is that rubber gasket to be replaced compared to none on a top loader. I also like being able to add to top loaders after the cycle starts along with controlling the time, water level and agitation levels.  

 Also they say it's best HE detergent only is used in front loaders? After repairing both a front loading dryer and top load washing I found the top load washing machine easier to fix.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2017)

I like my front loader better than any top loading washer I've had, we do leave the door open to dry it between uses.  It hasn't failed me yet and has made doing laundry almost a pleasure. :yes:


----------



## jnos (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a front loader and occasionally notice a few bubbles around the door, which means I used too much detergent--always HE. I've watched closer how much detergent. A repairman told me no more than a tablespoon per load. It works.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 3, 2017)

And wipe down the rubber gasket with vinegar.  Otherwise you get that moldy smell.   *What we sacrifice now for the environment is making me sick.*  What's the point. I live on the bank of Lake Superior.  What am I saving water for?  It's ridiculous.  Low flush toilets as well.  And then in the spring we get these huge rains and snow melts that cause floods.  It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you really think you are getting your clothes clean with a tablespoon of detergent?  Why bother?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 3, 2017)

Now I am talking way back.  We had one of the first front loaders available.  

That's one of the reasons why I was skeptical about a front loader.

When that thing went into the spin cycle it was practically walking out the door.

The new ones are a  lot better.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 3, 2017)

That's one of the chores I really enjoy is washing clothes.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> That's one of the chores I really enjoy is washing clothes.


Me too!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 3, 2017)

How long are people's front loaders lasting before the first repair. Got about 10 years off a top loader before the first repair. Made 3 repairs in 17 years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 3, 2017)

We have brand new front loaders here at the apt. place.  We use cards now to put money in.  We have to refill the cards when they are out of money.  I am getting used to the front loaders.  Of course I used the top loaders for so many years and was reticent at first about the front loaders.  They are okay though.


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2017)

I prefer front loaders. I got a shoulder injury from a top loader once. Nasty.


----------



## Vedaarya (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a top loader and I'm quite satisfied with it as my bathroom, where I keep it, is not big enough to accommodate it.


----------



## Robusta (Feb 4, 2017)

We have a Front Loader. I much prefer the top loaders.  This new one is just plain not as effective as a top loader. I bought a new pair of jeans, I threw them in with a load folded just as I picked them up off the store shelf. The most used cycle runs 1 hour 28 minutes,(ridiculous length of time), upon completion those jeans were still mostly folded.  How is that compatible with a thorough cleaning? Like camper6, I have no need to conserve water.  I get my water from a well,and other than what we drink and cook with, every drop is returned to the environment directly.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2017)

EPA rules and regulations, regarding the excess use of water in recent years, seems to be driving the push towards Front Load Washers.  While these units Do use less water, the consensus among most rating services still put Top Load washers as being the best...for actually getting laundry clean.  The added complexity in these Front Loaders, with extra controls to limit water waste, also increases the likelihood of unit failure, and added repair costs.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 4, 2017)

I suspect the front loaders with their horizontal spin will have more problems.  Unless there is a perfect balance, the spin cycle will cause a lot of vibration.

The top loaders don't have this problem spinning on a vertical basis.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 4, 2017)

I think the secret is not to overload them.  They seem to do a better job on small loads.

But then if you have to have two loads instead of one, what are you saving?


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 4, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> We have HE front loaders in my apartment complex.  IMO these machines are not really suited for use by multiple people.  You never know how much or what type of soap the previous person used and the tenants close the doors on the machines when they finish using them so they tend to develop an unpleasant odor if they are not used for a few days.  The main reason that I don't like them is because you can't lift the lid and toss in an odd sock or towel once the machine has started!  I miss having my own laundry equipment in my apartment.



I prefer top loaders, they are less expensive initially, have less of the odor problem, and are simpler mechanically.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2017)

This thread gave me a flashback!

Our neighbors were the kind of folks that always had the newest gadgets when they first hit the market and we were the folks that always waited for the new gadgets to be perfected and for the price to come down!

I remember our neighbors bought a front loading combination washer/dryer, I wonder why those never caught on and replaced the need for two machines.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 4, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> This thread gave me a flashback!
> 
> Our neighbors were the kind of folks that always had the newest gadgets when they first hit the market and we were the folks that always waited for the new gadgets to be perfected and for the price to come down!
> 
> I remember our neighbors bought a front loading combination washer/dryer, I wonder why those never caught on and replaced the need for two machines.



Excellent choice and great point. Desirable but not practical.

Combination anything is a dicey proposition. Sort of like the combination TV Set with a built in VCR. The more features on one item is more that can wrong.

 I would not like being the delivery person for that one unit. I think I like the making two trips, one for the washer and another for the dryer.


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 4, 2017)

I do not do the laundry.  My husband has done it since I started working full time - mid 1990s - and, to be honest, I'm not even sure how to turn the thing on!  We have always left all appliances behind when we moved so got new ones when we moved in here - 2007.  He has a front loading pair and likes them very much - they do use less water.  He DOES leave the washer door open when it is not in use and we have never noticed any smells.  Have never had to have them repaired for any reason so all it good.  

Our son just bought a front loading pair on Black Friday, for his town house.  He needed to stack the dryer on top of the washer to fit in his utility room.  So far, like someone else said - as long as you don't try to over-fill it and use the "He" detergent, they work fine.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweet.. :encouragement:


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> Sweet.. :encouragement:
> 
> View attachment 35328



Until you get your arm or other appendage stuck in the wringer.


----------



## Lon (Dec 4, 2017)

Oakmont Senior Living where I live has free large front loaded washer and dryers for the benefit of residents that wish to do their own laundry. They are large enough to take two large duvets at one time.


----------



## Robusta (Dec 4, 2017)

We have a front loader. I do not like it, I don't see how the clothes come clean.  I put a new pair of jeans into the wash. Still folded from the store.  They were still mostly folded an hour and 18 minutes later when I took them out.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 5, 2017)

My sister has a front loader and its more trouble than its worth.  I have a basic top loader and is all I need. I can toss more things in before the lid locks.  I don't want the complicated appliances.  I just want it to wash the clothes and that's all.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Just sit there and watch the front loaders in action.

They just tumble the clothes over each other with barely enough water to get them wet.

They do a good job of spinning them dry with soap still in them.

My objection to them is the rinse cycle.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 5, 2017)

terry123 said:


> My sister has a front loader and its more trouble than its worth.  I have a basic top loader and is all I need. I can toss more things in before the lid locks.  I don't want the complicated appliances.  I just want it to wash the clothes and that's all.



And the nice thing about top loaders is that you can select the cycle and just do one thing like rinsing them again.

We always rinsed again with the top loader.  We felt the whites stayed whiter.

Cannot do that with the front loader.

Consumer Reports claims the front loaders do a better job.

My clothes always feel "waxy" from our commercial front loaders.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2017)

I am 100% in "top loader" camp....Primarily because of the ability to fix a top loader, as opposed to the frustrations of keeping a front loader running properly.  I've done minor repairs on our top loaders over the years, without much trouble.  However, I've had a couple of relatives/neighbors ask me to check their front loaders...and those things are a nightmare to fix, by comparison.  I think a top loader does a better job of washing, and if a front loader has anything but a real minor issue, it's almost cheaper to get a new machine.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 5, 2017)

The landlords replaced the top loaders with front loaders.  One thing I've noticed is pant legs and sleeves on long-sleeved shirts get all tangled up, and can be difficult to unwind.  
Also, I have to get down on the floor to put clothes in and take them out.
These are the only differences I've noticed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

I went from owning an old-fashioned top-loading washing machine, to a new modern front-loading washing machine a handful of years ago, and honestly, if I ever need another washing machine again I'll be going back to a standard old-fashioned top-loader.

Just love the old-fashioned better. With my old washing machine there was no electronics involved, unlike my new washing machine.

Loved that I could select the water level, something I can't do with my new washing machine, and leaving the door ajar of my new front-loading machine in order to prevent the seal from developing an off odour, has never appealed to me.

Going back in time (when I was busy mom with babies in the home), I would have been lost without my top-loading washing machine. Was a must have for me. Being able to tip and dump the plastic diaper pail into the washing machine was a blessing.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Many many years ago when I was first married I used a twin tub washing machine like this one
The left side was for washing then you manually transferred clothes to the right side for spinning
This was very effective because you could adjust the spin time if needed

Later I used a front loader and I remember the first time I used it there was suds everywhere
However front loaders do require less washing powder and it did smell and my clothes always smelled soapy

I left this behind when my 1st husband and I divorced and went back to using a twin tub for a few years because my 2nd husband had one in the laundry and it worked well
This eventually died and I had to choose a new washer so I chose a top loader because I have 
serious back problems and cannot bend down low enough to transfer washing
My top loader is great and I love it and I get great results from it
It is electronic and has a multitude of different wash cycles to choose from
Yes I find it does not smell like my front loader did and my clothes are not soapy smelling either


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 22, 2020)

My latest complaint with the new front loader washers?

I'm getting stains in my pants from bleach.

I don't use bleach.  It's an apartment and others use bleach.  It seems to remain behind.

It doesn't take much to stain a dark pair of pants.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> My latest complaint with the new front loader washers?
> 
> I'm getting stains in my pants from bleach.
> 
> ...


As inconvenient as it may be, I'd be electing to run a hot water cycle through the washing machine (without any articles inside), before running my clothing and things through.

Ruining ones clothes account others is costly.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2020)

I vote for top loaders, but they are being phased out at the local laundromats. One has done away with them completely. The other only has 4 units. There was a Whirlpool top loader in the house when my parents bought it and who knows how long it was there before that. It stopped working a few years ago, and since then I've been using a top loader in the laundromat. But my biggest concern is leakage from a front loader if the door seal goes. In a top loader the water is less likely to leak out.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As inconvenient as it may be, I'd be electing to run a hot water cycle through the washing machine (without any articles inside), before running my clothing and things through.
> 
> Ruining ones clothes account others is costly.


It's expensive.  Each load costs $3.00.  But I will run a cleaner through one machine and see how that works out.   The bleach stain doesn't happen all the time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's expensive.  Each load costs $3.00.  But I will run a cleaner through one machine and see how that works out.   The bleach stain doesn't happen all the time.


Goodness gracious, is that ever expensive.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Goodness gracious, is that ever expensive.


Once a week.  We have it figured out now.  Do two loads at once and then it only uses one dryer.

So it's $3.00 + $3.00 + $2.00 and we save $2.00 a week which is $104.00 a year.  

Also I time the dryer.  I use high heat for 30 minutes and then switch to medium heat to finish. The timer is on my cell phone so I don't forget.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 22, 2020)

Have being using a front load washer about 15 years.
Will never go back to a top load machine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Once a week.  We have it figured out now.  Do two loads at once and then it only uses one dryer.
> 
> So it's $3.00 + $3.00 + $2.00 and we save $2.00 a week which is $104.00 a year.
> 
> Also I time the dryer.  I use high heat for 30 minutes and then switch to medium heat to finish. The timer is on my cell phone so I don't forget.


Gee whiz... is the option available to you to have your own washing machine and dryer in your own unit?


----------



## MickaC (Oct 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I went from owning an old-fashioned top-loading washing machine, to a new modern front-loading washing machine a handful of years ago, and honestly, if I ever need another washing machine again I'll be going back to a standard old-fashioned top-loader.
> 
> Just love the old-fashioned better. With my old washing machine there was no electronics involved, unlike my new washing machine.
> 
> ...


The front load machines i've had, self adjusted the water level according to the size of the load.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Have being using a front load washer about 15 years.
> Will never go back to a top load machine.


Micka. What are the controlling pluses that sway you for never going back to a top-loading washing machine?


----------



## MickaC (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm not an expert......but i've never heard of a front load leaking......but like everything else.....it may happen.
I have all sorts of alerts on my machine, which helps with the question......what's wrong......for some odd reason, one time last year, had a load in, when i went to take it out, couldn't, the door locked, after talking to service person.....was told a release button under the machine, below the door. 
Took me a little bit to get at it.....because my washer and dryer are on pedestals.
Got the door released......has never happened again.
I love front load machines.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Micka. What are the controlling pluses that sway you for never going back to a top-loading washing machine?


May sound dumb.......i think the wash comes out cleaner......the wash isn't sitting in water.
That's my story.....and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> EPA rules and regulations, regarding the excess use of water in recent years, seems to be driving the push towards Front Load Washers.  While these units Do use less water, the consensus among most rating services still put Top Load washers as being the best...for actually getting laundry clean.  The added complexity in these Front Loaders, with extra controls to limit water waste, also increases the likelihood of unit failure, and added repair costs.


This is my understanding as well.    Front loaders are also prone to a musty/moldy smell, but they have perfume for that!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes I have heard of that moldy smell. 

Not many in the US do our laundry in the kitchen, so top loaders are big here. Front loaders are getting popular though, but so are the complaints about the smell.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2020)

I always leave the door ajar on washers and dryers for air to circulate.


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2020)

A few years ago when I needed to replace my washer, I got a top loader (Speed Queen).  Back then, there were many complaints about mold growing around the door of front loaders & people were told to leave the door open after washing.
Also, I don't see how a front loader can rinse clothes with that little water.  Even my top loader washer stops filling up 5 inches from the top due to Govt. regulations, which is really dumb because it reduces the capacity.  Luckily it has an override switch so I can fill it to the top.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> I vote for top loaders, but they are being phased out at the local laundromats. One has done away with them completely. The other only has 4 units. There was a Whirlpool top loader in the house when my parents bought it and who knows how long it was there before that. It stopped working a few years ago, and since then I've been using a top loader in the laundromat. But my biggest concern is leakage from a front loader if the door seal goes. In a top loader the water is less likely to leak out.


The top loader leak out the bottom, ours did, flooded the laundry room and kitchen.  Once we can not work outside we have to tear the flooring up inside, next month probably.  Oh, happy days.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> How long are people's front loaders lasting before the first repair. Got about 10 years off a top loader before the first repair. Made 3 repairs in 17 years.


I have had my front loader for 9 years and never had any problems with it.  (Now that I've said that, it will probably give up the ghost, but I've certainly had my moneys worth from it).


----------



## Della (Oct 22, 2020)

I've only had top loaders. I bought a new one a few years ago that was an "energy saver" and found, after the first load, that it was rinsing in about 6 inches of water and leaving lots of soap and dirty water in the clothes.  

I called the store about it and was told  that was the new government regulation.  As @win231 says above, it was as bad as the new low-flow toilets.  So the nice store manager exchanged my new washer for one that had an "extra rinse" cycle which I keep it set to permanently.  So yes, just like the low flow toilets that require extra flushes, this "energy saver" top loader is doing double rinsing with every load.

My son is a cashier at Wal-mart so every evening he steps from the garage to the laundry room and strips off his outer work clothes into the machine for a good hot washing.  He has about 300 people through his line everyday, just think of the germs.


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I have had my front loader for 9 years and never had any problems with it.  (Now that I've said that, it will probably give up the ghost, but I've certainly had my moneys worth from it).


9 years isn't bad.  But good top loaders can last more than 30 years.  Before mine was replaced, I gave my sister my old Kenmore washer & dryer. _They were both already 30 years old & she's still using them - for the past 7 years.  _The dryer has never been repaired.  The washer only had one repair - when a rat chewed the water hose.
The repairman fixed the water hose.
Our Collie fixed the rat & after he was through with it, I fed it to my Boa Constrictor (who _*loved *_it.)


----------



## Jules (Oct 22, 2020)

About 12 years ago I replaced our top load Maytag (20+) with a front load, stackable set from Sears.  We were remodelling the basement bathroom/laundry so it seemed the right thing to do.  It sure wasn’t. Right after years of hearing people rave about their front loaders, I started hearing the complaints re them.  

The front loader doesn’t have enough water to do a good job, IMO.  No flexibility in their pre-programmed setting.  

I also think the lack of water probably contributed to the ease of bed bugs spreading.  

I will admit all the new top loaders that I’ve seen have electronic controls too so may no longer be so flexible.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2020)

*Having had both types I prefer the top loader.*


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gee whiz... is the option available to you to have your own washing machine and dryer in your own unit?


If I could get a small unit, I would buy it.  
Water, heat, and electricity is included in my rent which I am happy with.
I'm lucky the laundry room is right on my floor and that we have a laundry room.
All kinds of people have to drive to a laundromat to do their laundry.  The prices aren't any better.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I'm not an expert......but i've never heard of a front load leaking......but like everything else.....it may happen.
> I have all sorts of alerts on my machine, which helps with the question......what's wrong......for some odd reason, one time last year, had a load in, when i went to take it out, couldn't, the door locked, after talking to service person.....was told a release button under the machine, below the door.
> Took me a little bit to get at it.....because my washer and dryer are on pedestals.
> Got the door released......has never happened again.
> I love front load machines.


I'm going to check that out.  It might be quite handy.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 22, 2020)

Right from day one, i left the door of my front load machine open enough so not to create spell, or mold for that matter.
On the top load ones i used to have, i also left it in a way the lid was open a certain amount, they do develop a smell as well.
@debodun.......i've never heard of leaving the dryer door open.....must be hard on the light?
Also learned that front load do not require as much soap and softner.
The odd time if i've filled with too much.......message on machine was SUD......machine rested till suds went down......then continued with the cycle.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> May sound dumb.......i think the wash comes out cleaner......the wash isn't sitting in water.
> That's my story.....and i'm sticking to it.


Not dumb at all. 

We all get used to doing things our own way.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> The front load machines i've had, self adjusted the water level according to the size of the load.


My front-loader, too, everything automatic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Right from day one, i left the door of my front load machine open enough so not to create spell, or mold for that matter.
> On the top load ones i used to have, i also left it in a way the lid was open a certain amount, they do develop a smell as well.
> @debodun.......i've never heard of leaving the dryer door open.....must be hard on the light?
> Also learned that front load do not require as much soap and softner.
> The odd time if i've filled with too much.......message on machine was SUD......machine rested till suds went down......then continued with the cycle.


Yes, since day one, the door of my washing machine has been left open to prevent odour, too.

Being such a fussy person, I hate open doors and such, but... the horror stories I've heard from others regarding stinky rubber seals. Definitely no thanks to that.

My old top-loading washing machine had no rubber seal around the lid, but I always left it open anyway, mind you that old washing machine dated back to the late 70's. It was an oldie but a goodie. I do miss it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I'm not an expert......but i've never heard of a front load leaking......but like everything else.....it may happen.
> I have all sorts of alerts on my machine, which helps with the question......what's wrong......for some odd reason, one time last year, had a load in, when i went to take it out, couldn't, the door locked, after talking to service person.....was told a release button under the machine, below the door.
> Took me a little bit to get at it.....because my washer and dryer are on pedestals.
> Got the door released......has never happened again.
> I love front load machines.


I get an occasional alert on mine, where it beeps to let me know a load is not balanced, and that sort of thing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> *If I could get a small unit, I would buy it.*
> Water, heat, and electricity is included in my rent which I am happy with.
> I'm lucky the laundry room is right on my floor and that we have a laundry room.
> All kinds of people have to drive to a laundromat to do their laundry.  The prices aren't any better.


I would, too.

Nothing like having ones very own washing machine and dryer.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I would, too.
> 
> Nothing like having ones very own washing machine and dryer.


Absolutely! You never know what was in the machine before you used it. Some people actually wash their slippers!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 23, 2020)

The top loaders I remember that leaked was caused by pins going into the gaskets in the pump.

Remember those pins?  The shirts we bought were loaded with them.  They came packaged for display folded nicely and pinned in place.

I had it down to a science.  I knew exactly how to fix it.  The main problem in the old washers were the timers which were mechanical and had contacts that wore out.  I replaced a few of them.
Now the timers are electronic.  Not perfect but relatively less problems.


----------



## win231 (Oct 23, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Absolutely! You never know what was in the machine before you used it. Some people actually wash their slippers!


Well, I won't say what I saw someone do in a washer in a laundromat.


----------



## P A Tracy (Oct 23, 2020)

I have a front loader , my second one (the first was ruined in a flood) on a pedestal (the fist one may have been saved if it was up on a pedestal) and I love it.I have always kept the door open the way I did with my top loaders. I has a super duper sanitizing cycle that I use just about daily for the dogs pee pads. They come out so clean and fresh smelling it's wonderful. It also has a cleaning cycle that takes out all the old soap scum and leaves the washer fresh and clean.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Absolutely! You never know what was in the machine before you used it. Some people actually wash their slippers!


Many years ago my washing machine broke down, so off to the Laundromat I went. Normally, for such occurrences, family was receptive as to me doing it in their homes, but this day I thought, Laundromat.

Well, I walked into the Laundromat with two baskets of washing, and the very first top-loading washing machine I walked over to had cigarette butts inside of it. There was powdered detergent spilled everywhere, and the smell in the air was disgusting.

I came prepared, washed down the folding table with Pine-Sol and a cloth, ran a sanitizing cycle through the cleanest washing machine I could find, washed my laundry, Pine-Sol treated the inside of the industrial front-loading dryer I selected before using, and couldn't get out of the creepy, filthy, unkempt place fast enough.

My feelings driving home were, because it's a Laundromat and the people who use it never had to work for the appliances, anything goes. Diesel socked clothing and articles, filthy outdoor mats, and whatever else people take to Laundromats to wash, and in some cases (I'll bet a lot), there are people who purposely go to Laundromats to launder questionable things, because they can, because they wouldn't dare launder such in their own washing machines and dryers at home, so why not go to a Laundromat and abuse those machines instead.

So disgusting.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2020)

Some laundromats are much different than what you describe.
There was one in town where you could just drop off your laundry basket and they would wash the clothes and have them folded and ready for you to pick up later.
At one time smoking was allowed.  Now no longer.
If there is an attendant around you know you have found a quality place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Some laundromats are much different than what you describe.
> *There was one in town where you could just drop off your laundry basket and they would wash the clothes and have them folded and ready for you to pick up later*.
> At one time smoking was allowed.  Now no longer.
> If there is an attendant around you know you have found a quality place.


We used to have such a service. Don't know if the Laundromat still offers it.

Years ago, decades now, we had a Laundromat where the owner was always there. Best place in town. Clean, no-nonsense, well maintained.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2020)

What I don't like about front-loaders, is, once you close it, you can't add anything to the wash.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> What I don't like about front-loaders, is, once you close it, you can't add anything to the wash.


The front-loader that I have breaks all the rules in that regard. I can push the pause button, a few seconds pass, at which point the door unlocks, allowing me access to the machine. Once done, I push the pause button again, the door locks, and the washing machine resumes exactly where it left off.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The front-loader that I have breaks all the rules in that regard. I can push the pause button, a few seconds pass, at which point the door unlocks, allowing me access to the machine. Once done, I push the pause button again, the door locks, and the washing machine resumes exactly where it left off.


Doesn't the water spill out?  



Camper6 said:


> There was one in town where you could just drop off your laundry basket and they would wash the clothes and have them folded and ready for you to pick up later.


Fluff and Fold is what they're called here.  I used that for a while when still single and in my mid-twenties. My apartment had no laundry facilities and I detested wasting an evening or several hours on a weekend just to manage laundry.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Doesn't the water spill out?
> 
> 
> Fluff and Fold is what they're called here.  I used that for a while when still single and in my mid-twenties. My apartment had no laundry facilities and I detested wasting an evening or several hours on a weekend just to manage laundry.


Not even close. The water level comes nowhere near the front opening.

On my washing machine there's an option called "Water Plus", where more water can be selected to super clean whatever it is that may happen to require more water such as bulky bedding loads, duvets, etc.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Doesn't the water spill out?
> 
> 
> Fluff and Fold is what they're called here.  I used that for a while when still single and in my mid-twenties. My apartment had no laundry facilities and I detested wasting an evening or several hours on a weekend just to manage laundry.


Smart move.  You can accumulate money but you can't accumulate time.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Smart move.  You can accumulate money but you can't accumulate time.


Very true.  At the time I was a single professional who worked long hours.  I had more disposable income than disposable time.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2020)

Well people it certainly seems like the front loaders have been improved.  The top loaders still plug along.
My sister bought a top loader.  Her complaint is that the spin cycle is so intense that the clothes get wrinkles.  She likes to hang her clothes on a clothes line.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Doesn't the water spill out?
> 
> 
> *Fluff and Fold is what they're called here*.  I used that for a while when still single and in my mid-twenties. My apartment had no laundry facilities and I detested wasting an evening or several hours on a weekend just to manage laundry.


I've never heard the term, "fluff and fold" before.

One of our Laundromats offered laundering services a few years ago, maybe they still do.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> What I don't like about front-loaders, is, once you close it, you can't add anything to the wash.


Is there a pause button or can you turn it off to start again. I put the machine (front loader) on and forgot to put something else in. I put it on pause and waited but light kept flashing so turned it off and waited a minute or so and was able to open the door and start again. Hope that makes some sense @Pinky


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Top loaders are also much less expensive.  At least the ones I looked at were.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Well people it certainly seems like the front loaders have been improved.  The top loaders still plug along.
> My sister bought a top loader.  Her complaint is that the spin cycle is so intense that the clothes get wrinkles.  She likes to hang her clothes on a clothes line.


I hang washing, too, and don't find my front-loading washing machine to wrinkle clothing and articles any worse or more than my old-fashioned top-loader washing machine did, but what I do find is it can be a PITA to pull out washing from a front-loading washer, because everything seems to get glued together.

Really, that's my biggest beef with my front-loading washing machine, aside from that I do like my front-loader.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Bottom-line for me, I grew up in a home where a top-loader washing machine was the norm, and for years I had a top-loader as well, so for me, my memories are largely attached to top-loading washing machines. 

They just make a home feel like a home to me. Somehow I feel more like a homemaker when using a top-loading washing machine. I know for many, they won't get what I'm saying, but... that's just me.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The front-loader that I have breaks all the rules in that regard. I can push the pause button, a few seconds pass, at which point the door unlocks, allowing me access to the machine. Once done, I push the pause button again, the door locks, and the washing machine resumes exactly where it left off.


Mine does as well.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> What I don't like about front-loaders, is, once you close it, you can't add anything to the wash.


Different machines have different options.......both front loads i've had that option.....pause.....take out or put in.....shut door and resume.


----------

